# Testosterone booster



## Onetrackmike44 (May 31, 2006)

i just started taking D-17 today and i liked the extra push it gave me... i felt like i could lift longer before fatigue started... i was wondering if i could mix other supplements into my diet like creatine to further increase the effiency of my workouts?  i'm looking to gain some muscle in the next few months.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 31, 2006)

Yea, creatine and other supplements would be fine to add in.


----------



## Onetrackmike44 (May 31, 2006)

what other supplements would you recomend?


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 3, 2006)

Add Blitz Cycle by Fizogen. Its a GREAT N.O. product! Your arms will be pumped all day.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldnt recomend fizogen to the boy. Fizogen makes stuff like on and off cycle which is TOTAL bullshit which totally sounds like "steroids" and it's in a black bottle so it must be good....fizogen kind of attracts people like shit attracts flys..............something good I had lately from GNC was 17HD testosterone amplifier which was very good, and I am a big GNC basher...


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 5, 2006)

ON CYCLE is all natural. No steroids and no resemblance of steroids. Just great results. It is a great testosterone booster with absolutly no side effects.


----------



## snoops (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been taking Anagen for over a month now and have loved it so far.  Im going to try activate and powerfull in the next couple of weeks which I am hoping will be as good.


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 5, 2006)

T-Bomb 2 will give you ultimate strength. My bench press jumped 30lbs on it. You probably wont see much size but strength will definatly be noticed.


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 10, 2006)

I hear all testosterone boosters will be banned eventually...


----------



## nni (Dec 10, 2006)

not true. if you are looking for some good supps, check out man's line as well as designer supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2006)

Sexybeast777 said:


> I hear all testosterone boosters will be banned eventually...



where did you hear this?


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 10, 2006)

Prince said:


> where did you hear this?



I have heard this from a friend of mine, he is probably just paranoid


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 27, 2006)

well ginseng is considered a slight testosterone booster... you honestly think they would ever ban "all" test boosters?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I would have to say that if you think you notice something the same day you take it, its pretty much all in your head.


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 27, 2006)

agreed


----------



## ShapeUP (Dec 28, 2006)

SOrry to interupt the thread but any thoughts on Bulk NUtritions 1-andro?

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=5619

Is this legit?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Onetrackmike44 said:


> i just started taking D-17 today and i liked the extra push it gave me... i felt like i could lift longer before fatigue started... i was wondering if i could mix other supplements into my diet like creatine to further increase the effiency of my workouts?  i'm looking to gain some muscle in the next few months.


one day and you feel it already? smells like a placebo.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I would have to say that if you think you notice something the same day you take it, its pretty much all in your head.


 
Unless it's NO-Explode which had me doing backflips in 20 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2006)

because of the sugar.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Unless it's NO-Explode which had me doing backflips in 20 minutes.



Yes and the only thing I ever felt the same say was Cell Tech and that day I thought I was going to puke all over myself because of all the shit it did to my gut!


----------

